# My home carpet oval track with 1/24 scale



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey guys, I sold off all of my larger 1/10, 1/12 and even 1/18 stuff and am now only working with 1/24 size rc. Here is a link to a video of my home track. The cars are 1/24 Losi with BRP stock car bodies made for them. Stock NMH batts (lipos are too fast) and brushless motors that come on the cars. I have since added a lap counter and tightened up the seams. We have a blast with these cars...and don't break the bank to do it. Enjoy!:thumbsup: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EFJImTNYKQE


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

very cool!!


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks 420. It's a lot of fun, these smaller cars and the ratio of actually racing to working on them is much higher lol.


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Here are some close up pics of the Losi cars with the BRP stock car bodies.


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

*New Buds 1/24 bodies*

Some newly painted Buds 1/24 bodies on the Losi cars.:thumbsup:​


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Look'n Good!


----------



## ovaler (Aug 31, 2006)

beachbum2007 said:


> Hey guys, I sold off all of my larger 1/10, 1/12 and even 1/18 stuff and am now only working with 1/24 size rc. Here is a link to a video of my home track. The cars are 1/24 Losi with BRP stock car bodies made for them. Stock NMH batts (lipos are too fast) and brushless motors that come on the cars. I have since added a lap counter and tightened up the seams. We have a blast with these cars...and don't break the bank to do it. Enjoy!:thumbsup: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EFJImTNYKQE


NICE
What size is your track and what kind of carpet are you using
Thanks


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

*hometrack*

My track is 36' x 16' . The carpet is from Lowes. It is one of their cheaper gray carpets but works perfectly with the awd systems in the Losi 1/24 scales. We don't use any tire tack either. In fact, they get almost too much grip. We have to adjust the right front by either putting a couple of thin strips of black tape on the outer edge of the tread or a few spots of glue on the outer edge and let it harden. I have now added a robitronics lap counter and transponder system. I use Flipside racing software with voice. Just set it up to call the race (has a countdown and beginning and ending horn, tells who is leading by name, when there is a lead change and when each car sets their fastest lap all through the race..oh and its a free download too) After its set I can get my car on the track, let it call the race and I can run too. After the heats, you can check lap times etc. We usually have three to six cars running but I think we have had as many as eight. I wasn't sure about the durability of the 1/24 cars(they seem so light and fragile) but they must be pretty tough. We have been running them now for about 6 months or so, once or twice a week and each one probably gets 400 laps or so a night and have had very few repairs.(and we have had a couple of guys who are just learning to drive and my grandkids too lol) Most all of us at some point upgraded from the 2.4 radio that comes with the cars to a much better, faster and smoother Spektrum that will bind with them without adding anything else. We use DX3R's and several DX4c's and I use a DX4s. We run 4 minutes just like 1/10 pan cars and our current record is 53 laps in a 4.00 something. Lap times are usually in the low four second range with an occasional 3.7 to 3.9. We use the standard NMH batteries that come with the Losi brushless cars(only get the brushless and not the brushed as they come with a port to plug the transponder in as well as being faster)(either sct or rally) and its plenty fast. Just enough to race, bump, nudge and "rub" _usually_ without horrible accidents. The lipo batts work well but it makes them just too fast for my track. As you can probably tell, I have gotten into these "little" cars in a "big" way. They are reasonably cheap to buy and maintain, durable, very easy to setup and run oval(or road course in the near future) and are loads of fun. I highly recommend them. If you need any other info don't hesitate to ask, I will be glad to share all I have. Beach:thumbsup: Oh, and I almost forgot to mention that the nearly unlimited supply of nascar 1/24 model car decals fit the Buds bodies almost perfectly. (Check out "Mike's Decals" and ebay. I can usually cut, paint and decal a body in just over an hour. It sometimes would take me a day or more on a 1/10 scale lol. Beach


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

That is cool I was going to ask the same questions.
What body fits, I know we will be putting late model bodies on
could you take a close picture of the carpet


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

I would be happy to take a picture but I am away from home right at the moment(at the beach lol). Will take one as soon as I get back. The carpet in the pics is not my track carpet. That is the floor of my shop and seems to have a lot of nap. The carpet for the track has a thin rubber backing and was actually one of the cheapest that Lowes sells. When new it seems to have quite a bit of loose fibers that find their way around the dogbones of the Losi cars, but it is a simple matter of cleaning them out after each days racing, either by a q tip and a pair of tweezers or just by taking the dogbones out and cleaning them. An air compressor works well too between runs to clean it out. Seems to be lessening now as the carpet is around 6 months old. :thumbsup:


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Buds makes the stock car bodies that we use and they also make a really nice late model body too. I have been suggesting to Bud that a supertuck nascar body would be a nice addition but he doesn't think there would be enough demand, but if enough people wanted it....lol There is a track for these cars in South Carolina that uses the late model bodies called glassy mountain and they have some really cool videos on youtube. Here is a link to one of their videos and we should have some more up soon too when I get back. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehdhg_voLHQ


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Losi 1/24 home track*

Back from vacation now. Here are 2 pics, one a closeup of the carpet and the other of the 12 foot roll as it came. :thumbsup:


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------

